# Bypass IP limitation like of Rapidshare [DHCP based]



## imdbest (Jun 12, 2006)

All the users whose Internet connection is based on Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) like DataOne,etc. can very easily bypass the IP Limitation of Rapidshare & such other sites

Connections based on Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) can very easily get a new IP address if they just disconnect and then connect instantaneously. 

->Disconnect ur Internet for a second or two
->Connect again
->IP address changed

only for Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) based connections like DataOne


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 12, 2006)

imdbest said:
			
		

> All the users whose Internet connection is based on Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) like DataOne,etc. can very easily bypass the IP Limitation of Rapidshare & such other sites
> 
> Connections based on Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) can very easily get a new IP address if they just disconnect and then connect instantaneously.
> 
> ...



Yes it does chage the iP but i think rapidshare like services detects it and may block entirre Ip range. and we need to clear our browser catche and cookies.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2006)

for this just press:ctrl+shift+del lol what a tut


----------



## imdbest (Jun 14, 2006)

> kjuvale :
> Yes it does chage the iP but i think rapidshare like services detects it and may block entirre Ip range. and we need to clear our browser catche and cookies.


No need for that just refresh the page would do, I have tried it successfully on FireFox


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 20, 2006)

yes , i tried it today and it worked. But it works only in firefox  and not in opera.
Just disconnect ur connectio ( no need to switch off router) just disconnect in windows.
and reconnect. IP is changed.
Hit refresh in rapidshare downloaad window no limitaion message, counter comes for download.
thanks it works.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 21, 2006)

Doing the abv trick for last 7 days with success,but dont discuss the trick much else RS mamalogo ke bhi kahabar pohauch jayaga,&.........  therafter hope they dont trace out here toooo  :lol.


----------



## mukul (Jun 21, 2006)

kjuvale said:
			
		

> yes , i tried it today and it worked. But it works only in firefox  and not in opera.
> Just disconnect ur connectio ( no need to switch off router) just disconnect in windows.
> and reconnect. IP is changed.
> Hit refresh in rapidshare downloaad window no limitaion message, counter comes for download.
> thanks it works.




kjuvale....it works in opera 9 beta ...just clear cookies from rapid share
go to tools--->advanced--->cookies
delete entire rapidshare.de entry
reconnect to internet
and u r done
...not tested in other version of opera but it would work there too hopefully


----------



## kin.vachhani (Jul 30, 2006)

good one i have tried its working


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 4, 2006)

I know this for a long time but not thouht of sharing this information.
I thought everyone already knows it.


----------

